# Used Fisher 7176 truck side mount



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

I have a used 7176 that was repaired after being taken off a truck. More pics upon request. No bolts. Asking $200.00. PM me on here.
http://library.fisherplows.com/ddcommon/dd_pdf/pdfs/64690.05_100107.pdf


----------



## cliff67 (Apr 19, 2018)

I was wondering if you still have this mount and if so where are you located will you ship. Thanks in advance.


----------

